#  Krankenpflege >   tracheostoma, wer darf absaugen >

## corryfee

hallo wir haben einen patienten im heim mit tracheostoma, dürfen nur krankenschwestern und altenpfleger absaugen, oder auch arzthelferinnen?
danke schonmal für die antwort

----------


## Nachtigall

Hallo corryfee,
vor ein paar Jahren ist die Regelung strenger geworden, so dass die Krankenkassen das Absaugen nur mehr bei Pflegefachkräften bezahlt, bei Hilfskräften nicht, so weiß ich es zumindest von der ambulanten Pflege. Ob die Hilfskräfte absaugen dürfen, erfragst du am besten bei der Pflegedienstleitung. Meine PDL hat das uns Hilfskräfte früher auch immer machen lassen, da wir von Fachpersonal angelernt wurden und das gut beherrschten. Ist ja auch nicht schwierig. Ich denke, wenn keine Fachkraft auf der Station ist, was ja öfters vorkommt, muss die Helferin das tun. Bist du selber als Arzthelferin im Heim angestellt? Wie das rechtlich ausschaut, fragst du am besten die PDL oder Heimleitung.

----------


## corryfee

ja bin als arzthelferin angestellt, mein chef meint ich dürfte es aber meine pdl meint nicht.

----------


## Nachtigall

Also wenn die PDL sagt, du dürftest es nicht, dann lass es lieber, außer sie gibt dir eine Sondergenehmigung, wenn dir dein Chef bestätigt, dass du da gut angeleitet worden bist und er einverstanden ist. Ich weiß natürlich nicht, ob sowas geht, aber probieren oder dahingehend nachfragen kann man ja mal. Ich würde, wenn ich allein auf der Station wäre und der Bewohner halb erstickt, schon absaugen, da wären mir die ethischen Gründe wichtiger.

----------


## Sylvia

Eigentlich darf ein Tracheostoma nur von einer Fachkraft abgesaugt werden.Auch muß auf einer Stadion im Heim dort eine Fachkraft vor Ort sein.Es darf nicht sein das es keine Fachkraft gibt.Wenn eine FK für 2Etagen verantwortlich ist,muß sie auf der Etage sein wo abgesaugt werden muß.Sie kann dann nicht wo anders sein.Das ist eigentlich nicht Rechtens wenn du alleine auf deiner Etage bist und die Fachkraft auf einer anderen!Das musste noch mal mit deiner PDL klären.Zu deiner Sicherheit ,wenn du nicht absaugen darfst.

----------

